# wireless und wpa, kurze Frage (Problem gelöst!)

## flubber

Hallo,

ich habe ohne größere Probleme, nach megen von mawifi-driver, madwifi-tools und wpa_sipplicant, meine Acer-Wlankarte mit Atheros-Chipsatz zum laufen gebracht.

Da ich das Ganze etwas komfortabler haben möchte, suche ich nach einer automatiesierungsmöglichkeit .

Ich mache zur Zeit folgendes:

1. modprobe ath_pci

2. wpa_supplicant -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.con -Dmadwifi

3. dhcpcd ath0

Wobei mir aufgefalen ist, das wpa_supplicant als Programm geöffnet wird und offen bleibt, also starte ich das Ding auf ner alternativen Console. Den ath0 automaitsch laden lassen, sehe ich nicht als Problem, einfach in die /etc/modules.d.autoload/kernel-2.6 und gut ist. Aber bevor die Karte per DHCP eine IP bekommt, muß ja wpa funktionieren, also wpa_supplicant. Da stehe ich jetzt etwas auf dem Schlauch, den immer alles von Hand, ist nich so die Welt. Für Tips bin ich sehr dankbar

FlubberLast edited by flubber on Tue Jan 25, 2005 9:06 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Sas

echo "ath_pci" >> /etc/modules.autoload

rc-update add wpa_supplicant default

echo "iface_ath0=\"dhcp\"" >> /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## flubber

Das ist wohl zu einfach.

Die Geschichte mit modules.autoload ..... usw. hatte ich schon gemacht.

Allerdings funktioniert der Eintrag mit rc-update nicht so richtig. Das kleinste Übel war die /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant zu ändern. Die Karte ist ath0 und der sucht ne eth1.

Das Problem ist der Zugriff auf die /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, da steht ja der wpa-psk drin.

Ohne den bekommt die Karte weder ne IP noch sonst was.

Ich habe mir jetzt erstmal dadurch geholfen, das ich von Hand folgendes Script starte:

#!/bin/sh

rm -r /var/run/wpa_supplicant

wpa_supplicant -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi &

dhcpcd ath0

das starte ich als wpa und es liegt unter /usr/bin

Damit funzt es, aber nicht automatisch, das wäre mein großes Ziel.

Flubber

----------

## NightDragon

hm

ich machst fast gleich:

Eingetragen in /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

rm -r /var/run/wpa_supplicant 

wpa_supplicant -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -B

dhcpcd ath0
```

Ich ergänze da aber noch mit iwconfig ath0 rate 54M

weil er nicht automatisch auf 54M geht.

Hm.

Mich würde interessieren, wie ich in der wpa_supplicant.conf angeben kann das a) es sich um ath0 handelt

b) er dhcp machen muss usw...

man könnte sich natürlich auch einen eigenen init-dienst schreiben, was nicht schwer ist.

aber das ist ja nicht die Lösung.

Ich schließe mich also deinem problem von einem sauberen WPA start an  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

Das mit dem WPA war mir auch ein wenig zu unschön und ganz sicher ist es ja auch nicht. 

Daher mache ich nur WEP-128 und sichere das ganze mit nem OpenVPN Tunnel ab (siehe mein Howto hier im Forum)

So bin ich mir relativ sicher das jemand der meine Pakete sniffed damit nichts anfangen kann (2048 Bit key)

----------

## flubber

Jepp, in den eigenen 4 Wänden ist das sicher eine saubere Lösung, allerdings bin ich viel unterwegs, in den Pensionen und Hotels wo ich übernachte, habe ich Internetzugang per WLAN. Die nutzen aber WPA+PSK. 

Da ich aber der festen Überzeugung bin, daß Linux ein echt gutes System ist, muß es auch eine saubere Startmöglichkeit geben. Bei Microschrott geht es doch auch, da muß es doch unter Linux erst recht funzen

Flubber

----------

## Anarcho

Aber wenn du das eh für Unterwegs machst, dann ändert sich deine Config ja sowieso häufiger. Daher würde ich das dann lieber per script machen. 

Einfach ne Scriptsammlung aufmachen und daraus dann vor ort das richtige wählen.

----------

## NightDragon

*lach* Also das ist witzig.

Ich bin auch hier in einer Pension (aber nicht auf Urlaub, sondern als Besitzersohn). Und wir nutzen eben auch WPA.

Naja... das mit VPN ist eine gute Lösung, aber das dann noch einen Gast zu erklären ist wieder ne andere Sache. Sicher nicht jeder ist ein Laie, aber viele und dann am Notebook eines fremden was einstellen... naja.. Lieber nicht.

Langer rede kurzer sinn. Für mich ändert sich der Key ja nicht.

Also würde mich eine Lösung doch interessieren.

----------

## flubber

So schwierig ist das mit den Gästen eigentlich nicht.

Entweder man nutzt Kabelgedöns, ist dann aber zeitlich beschränkt, Kneipe ist halt nicht 24 Stunden offen. Oder halt per WLAN. Bei WLAN ändert sich ja, je nach Ort, lediglich die SSID und der PSK. 

Was mich an der Lösung mit Open-VPN etwas stört, ich brauche einen extra-Server. 

Flubber

----------

## NightDragon

Kabel war bei uns von Haus aus ausgechlossen

und WPA ist ja schon erfolgreich im Einsatz.

Das Problem ist aber das viele Windows-User dann einige VPN-Sachen nachinstallieren müssten.

Und das ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll in einer Pension.

Dann wird jedem schnell das Internet zuviel und er lässt es.

Hm. Also VPN fällt weg.

Mich würde eher ein sauberer start von wpa_supplicant interessieren.

Mal schauen.

----------

## NightDragon

Kabel war bei uns von Haus aus ausgechlossen

und WPA ist ja schon erfolgreich im Einsatz.

Das Problem ist aber das viele Windows-User dann einige VPN-Sachen nachinstallieren müssten.

Und das ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll in einer Pension.

Dann wird jedem schnell das Internet zuviel und er lässt es.

Hm. Also VPN fällt weg.

Mich würde eher ein sauberer start von wpa_supplicant interessieren.

Mal schauen, ob ich was im Netz finde, aber bis dato erfolglos.

Aber andere sache @ Anarcho:

Ich kann doch auch ganz genau in der wpa_supplicant mehrere AP's definieren udn die WPA-Schlüssel dazu.

Dann fällt die Auswahl weg, weil er sie eben an die entsprechenden AP's bindet.

----------

## NightDragon

So kleiner Zwischenbericht.

Ich hab jetzt rausgefunden wie man ath0 ohne zusatzscript, rein über /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start zum laufen bringt.

Allerdings muss ich noch schauen wie das mit dhcp und co dann läuft über /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start ... 

Aber ich arbeite darann!

Bis später nochmals.

----------

## flubber

Soweit bin ich auch schon gekommen, das wpa_supplicant automatisch startet. Aber die Keys/Passphrasen usw. bekommt das Ding ja über die /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf. Die fragt er beim Systemstart aber nicht ab.

Flubber

----------

## NightDragon

Ich hab folgendes gemacht:

/etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-wireless/wpa_supplicant/files/wpa_supplicant-0.2.6-conf.d,v 1.1 2004/12/26 21:38:21 brix Exp $

# List of interfaces

INTERFACES="ath0"

# Common arguments to all wpa_supplicant instances

ARGS="-w"

ARGS_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

# Interface specific arguments

#ARGS_eth1="-Dipw2100"
```

Und in wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

#WPA_Supplicant Config

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

network={

         ssid="NetworkAlpha"

         proto=WPA

         key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

         pairwise=CCMP TKIP

         group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

         psk="WPA-PSK-Schlüssel"

         priority=0

}

 network={

        ssid="NetworkBeta"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=2

 }

```

Und wie ps xa | grep wpa ausgibt:

```
789 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -B -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -w

```

Na gut.

Jetzt kann ich anhand der LED's auf der Karte und anhand von iwconfig sehen, das die Karte zum AP erfolgreich verbindet.

Aber dann nach gut 3 bis 4 Sekundne die Verbindung wieder verliert und anfängt zu scannen.

Dann bekommt er die Verbindung wieder und das spiel geht von vorne los.

Wie man sehen kann hab ich 2 Netze konfiguriert.

Einmal das WPA-PSK Netzwerk und dann ein Netzwerk ohne Sicherheit.

Um das ganze zu testen verwende ich derzeit das ungesicherte (NetworkBeta) Netz.

Aber es funktioniert nicht.

Der WPA-AP ist derzeit nicht in Betrieb. (Wird ausgetauscht, daher könnte ich auch nicht anderst testen).

Und ich vermute nun mal, das der Verlust der Verbindung auch verhindert das mir der DHCP Server mir eine IP zuordnen kann.

----------

## flubber

Ich werde Deine config mal testen und dann berichten. Mal sehen ob es bei mir besser geht.

Flubber

----------

## Anarcho

Ihr habt natürlich recht, für ne Pension ist VPN ungeeigenet. Aber ich kannte ja euer Anwendungsziel nicht. Für zuhause würde ich das jedem empfehlen der Wert auf Abhörsicherheit legt. 

Klar, man brauch nen eigenen Server dafür. Aber viele haben hier eh nen alten P2 oder sowas als Router laufen. Und dann noch eben schnell OpenVPN installieren geht ja ganz einfach.

----------

## NightDragon

Jo, wärs nur mein privates WLAN, wär VPN auch sofort ne Option.

Wie du schon sagst. Nen Server hat eh fast jeder am laufen und ein VPN-Server läuft bei mir ja bereits. Nur eben nicht für WLAN und co

----------

## Sas

 *flubber wrote:*   

> Das ist wohl zu einfach.
> 
> Die Geschichte mit modules.autoload ..... usw. hatte ich schon gemacht.
> 
> Allerdings funktioniert der Eintrag mit rc-update nicht so richtig. Das kleinste Übel war die /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant zu ändern. Die Karte ist ath0 und der sucht ne eth1.
> ...

 Und was ist jetzt das Problem daran? Genau diese Config-Datei nutzt wpa_supplicant auch, wenn du den Daemon via init-Skript aufrufst.

----------

## flubber

Das Problem ist, daß ich wpa_supplicant nur von Hand, mit -Dmadwifi starten kann, damit sie Sache funktioniert. Außerdem mußte ich die Schnittstellenbezeichnung anpassen. Er wollte immer eth1, ich habe aber eine ath0.

----------

## NightDragon

@ flubber

Das mit der Schnittstellenbezeichnung ist aber jetzt klar oder?

Hatte das selbe Problem da wie du. bis ich im netz gefunden hab das es in /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant zu ändern ist.

Hm. Die Config verwendet er bei mir schon die richtige nur irgendwie hauts dann mit dhcp nicht hin. Ich verlier da auch ständig die verbindung.

----------

## flubber

Ist schon alles klar   :Smile: 

Ich muß jetzt erstmal diverses testen.

Flubber

----------

## NightDragon

Jope und gib immer brav laut *g*

Evtl. bekommst Du's ja sauber hin.

Bei mir will er auf jedenfall nach wie vor nicht, wenn ich anstelle von /etc/init.d/net.ath0 einfach /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant verwende.

----------

## Sas

 *flubber wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist, daß ich wpa_supplicant nur von Hand, mit -Dmadwifi starten kann, damit sie Sache funktioniert. Außerdem mußte ich die Schnittstellenbezeichnung anpassen. Er wollte immer eth1, ich habe aber eine ath0.

 Ist klar, aber du kannst -Dmadwifi doch auch als Argument in /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant eintragen. Liest du denn die Kommentare in der Datei nicht?

Edit: NightDragon, du brauchst sowohl wpa_supplicant, als auch net.ath0. Ersteres stellt die Verbindung zum WLAN her, letzeres besorgt die Iface-Einstellungen via DHCP.

----------

## NightDragon

Sas jope.

Das hatte ich auch gedacht.

Aber: Das Problem ist das WPA_Supplicant nicht stabil die Verbindung zum AP herstellt. Aus mir noch ungeklärten Gründen ists wie weiter oben beschrieben.

Noch bevor der DHCP die Daten senen kann, geht die Karte wieder auf scannen.

Es sei nich gesagt das ohne wpa_supplicant die Sache super läuft.

[EDIT]

ndragon / # /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

 * Starting wpa_supplicant...

 *   ath0...                                                                          [ ok ]

ndragon / # /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start

 * Keeping kernel configuration for ath0

Was bedeutet die letzte Zeile? Mir ist schon klar was es auf Deutsch heißt, aber ich versteh nicht die Funktion.

Hm. Im übrigen.

Wie schon erwähnt, er verliert sofort die verbindung. Daher wohl auch kein DHCP Request

----------

## flubber

So, ich habe jetzt ein Erfolgserlebnis. Ich folgendermaßen vorgegangen:

1. emerge madwifi-driver

2. emerge madwifi-tools

3. emerge wpa_supplicant

4. Eintrag inder /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

ath_pci

5. Anpassen der /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant

Code:

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-wireless/wpa_supplicant/files/wpa_supplicant-0.2.6-conf.d,v 1.1 2004/12/26 21:38:21 brix Exp $

# List of interfaces

INTERFACES="ath0"

# Common arguments to all wpa_supplicant instances

ARGS="-w"

ARGS_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

# Interface specific arguments

#ARGS_eth1="-Dipw2100"

6. Editieren der /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

#WPA_Supplicant Config

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

network={

         ssid="DEINE_SSID"

         proto=WPA

         key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

         psk="WPA-PSK-Schlüssel"

         }

7. Automatik-Start vorbereiten:

echo "ath_pci" >> /etc/modules.autoload

rc-update add wpa_supplicant default

echo "iface_ath0=\"dhcp\"" >> /etc/conf.d/net

Wenn man jetzt neu startet, verbindet die Karte mit dem AP, allerdings ist keine IP-Adresse vorhanden, da habe ich ein wenig getrixt:

8. Anpassen von/etc/conf.d/local.start 

 # /etc/conf.d/local.start:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/local.start,v 1.4 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# This is a good place to load any misc.

# programs on startup ( 1>&2 )

dhcpcd ath0

iwconfig ath0 rate 54M

Ab jetzt habe ich nach jedem Neustart eine Verbindung zum AP mit gültiger IP. Ich bin zufrieden.

Vielleicht hilft es ja jemanden.

Ich bedanke mich hiermit bei allen für die Tips und Anregungen.

FlubberLast edited by flubber on Tue Jan 25, 2005 10:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## flubber

@NightDragon

Kann das Verlieren der IP-Adresse vielleicht daran liegen, daß Du 2 Netze hast? Der scannt doch permanent die AP's und wenn jetzt die Lease ziemlich kurz eingestellt ist, könnte das doch der Grund sein. Soweit ich mich erinnere, macht ein Client, nach 50% Leasedauer eine erneute DHCP-Abfrage, wenn sich dann der andere AP meldet, könnte es krachen. Ist aber nur ein Gedanke, schmeiß doch einfach mal ein Netz raus.

Flubber

----------

## Anarcho

@flubber

vielleicht liegt das mit der IP-Adresse bei dir an der Startreihenfolge.

Wenn net.ath0 vor wpa_supplicant gestartet wird, geht es nicht.

Daher würde ich in dem Falle net.ath0 nicht als symlink sondern als copy von net.etho machen und dann dort vorne noch

need wpa_supplicant 

reinschreiben. Dann sollten sie in der richitgen Reihenfolge starten und es sollte gehen. (wenn es daran lag)

----------

## flubber

net.ath0 gibt es bei mir nicht, das hat mich auch schon stutzig gemacht.

Also, was und wie sollte ich da tun?

Flubber

----------

## Anarcho

Da haben wir doch das problem!

DU hast kein init-script, wie soll er dann dhcp machen?

Mach am besten ne Kopie:

also

```

cd /etc/init.d

cp net.eth0 net.ath0

$EDITOR net.ath0

```

Dort dann unter depend 

```

need wpa_supplicant

```

oder wie das init-script heisst hinzufügen.

und zum schluss noch

rc-update add net.ath0 default

----------

## flubber

Alles klar, probier ich heute abend.

Flubber

----------

## NightDragon

@flubber

Naja. Das Problem ist ja a) das es noch gar nicht zum DHCP Request kommt und b) wäre die Reihenfolge ja in der wpa_supplicant geregelt und c) ist ja derzeit das WPA-Netz außer funktion.

Es scheint eher irgendwas mit der Einstellung in der wpa_supplicant.conf nicht zu stimmen... ich verstehs selbst nicht.

----------

## Sas

Edit: Nein, wpa_supplicant wird vor net.* ausgeführt, deshalb solltest du auch /etc/init.d/net.ath0 wieder löschen und stattdessen einen Symlink erstellen: 'ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ath0'. 

Außerdem solltest du deine Änderungen, die du unter 7. im letzten Posting auf der ersten Seite beschrieben hast, rückgängig machen und stattdessen 'rc-update add net.ath0 default' ausführen (falls noch nicht geschehen).

Gruß, Sas

----------

## flubber

Also, wenn ich die Geschichte mit net.ath0 mache, wie in den oben genannten Postings beschrieben, geht es nicht. Beim Systemstart kommt dann:

Bring ath0 down

Stopping wpa_supplicant

Stop ath0.

Den Eintrag unter depend habe ich gemacht.

Habe alles so wieder gemacht, wie in meiner Aufstellung auf Seite1. Und es geht.

Ich habe die Aufstellung etwas geändert, da ich einen Eintrag vergessen hatte.

Flubber

----------

## NightDragon

Also okay.

Ich hab den Fehler in der Konfig gefunden.

Witzigerweise haut das ganze nicht hin, wenn er priority gesetzt hat (wahrscheinlich weils ohne hin durch die Reihenfolge der einträge in der conf gelöst wird)

Und nun hab ich folgendes.

habe net.ath0 von wpa_cupplicant abhängig gemacht. und wenn ich dann starte, bekomm ich vom Dienst net.ath0 folgende meldung:

```
 * Keeping kernel configuration for ath0

```

D. h. er führt kein dhcpd aus.

Klar. hier könnte man wieder sagen: eigenen dienst schreiben. Aber das kanns ja nun nicht sein. Wozu gibts denn sonst das wpa_supplicant init-Script...

Dann muss ich zusätzlich dhcpcd ath0 ausführen.

Aber das muss ja auch noch sauber ohne local.start zu lösen sein. oder?

----------

## NightDragon

Okay, habs gelöst.

jetzt läuft alles.

wpa_supplicant mit modifiziertem net.ath0 und der wpa_supplicant.conf für 2 netze.

----------

## xmit

Ich möchte mal anregen, das Ganze im Sinne der baselayout Erfinder zu gestalten. Dazu genügt es /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf und /etc/conf.d/net zu kennen. Man muss dann nicht jedem Update hinterherbasteln.

----------

## Sas

Naja, leider nicht ganz. Ich dachte das auch zuerst, allerdings funkt die Standard-Wireless-Erkennung vom baselayout dem wpa_supplicant dazwischen.

Erst wird dieser gestartet, so weit so gut, alles stimmt. Wenn aber nun net.ath0 ausgeführt wird, wird erkannt, dass ath0 ja wireless extensions hat und nach einem verfügbaren AP gescannt. Wenn keiner gefunden wird, sind halt alle Einstellungen dahin. Eigentlich kann man die APs ja in /etc/con.d/wireless konfigurieren, allerdings ist an dieser Stelle kein WPA vorgesehen. Deshalb klappts nicht ganz sauber.

----------

## xmit

Zugegeben bis baselayout 1.11.8 funktioniert das noch nicht perfekt, aber spätestens mit 1.11.9 wird es gehen.

So kommt man mit  folgenden Handgriffen aus:

1. emerge madwifi-driver madwifi-tools

2. ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ath0 && rc-update add net.ath0 default

3.  Module wlan, ath_hal, ath_pci in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eintragen

4. /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf anpassen, z.B.:

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="ESSID"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        psk="PASSPHRASE"

        priority=2

}

5. /etc/conf.d/net anpassen, z.B.:

config_ath0=( "192.168.0.100 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_ath0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

wpa_timeout_ath0=60

6. Fertig ist die Laube.

----------

## NightDragon

Tja wenn's uns  gesagt hätte, hätten wirs auch so gemacht / ausprobiert.

Daher mal danke für die Infos.

Woher hast Du die Infos für die richtige Konfig in /etc/conf.d/net ?

Und kann ich nun einfach 

```
config_ath0=( "192.168.0.100 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_ath0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" ) 
```

durch

```
iface_ath0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_ath0="-N"
```

 ersetzen?

Oder hauts dann mit dhcp nicht hin?

----------

## Sas

Will er auch nicht, da bleibt er mit nem Timeout hängen, wenn er den wpa_supplicant starten will.

Ich habs auch schon mal damit versucht, einfach module_ath0=( "!iwconfig" ) in die conf.d/net einzutragen, aber auch da will er WPA starten - auch wenns vorher schon läuft. Ganz so elegant ist das sowieso nicht. Eigentlich gehörten die WPA-Einstellungen in die conf.d/wireless, weil sie ja auch AP-spezifisch sind.

----------

## xmit

wpa_supplicant bitte nicht in einen Runlevel aufnehmen, baselayout startet es automatisch.

modules=("!iwconfig") wird bei supplicants zwar in der Regel gebraucht, bei wpa_supplicant im besonderen aber nicht. /etc/conf.d/wireless wird ebenfalls nicht benötigt, diese Konfiguration steht dann in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf. 

Das Timeout hatte ich mit 1.11.8 leider auch. Das Skript Skript /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/wpa_supplicant löst hier das Problem, welches so oder ähnlich in 1.11.9 erscheinen wird:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # wpa_supplicant (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant) module for net-scripts
> 
> # Version 1.0.0
> ...

 

Mir hat brix sehr geholfen bei dieser Konfiguration, er ist zuständig für das wpa_supplicant ebuild und man trifft ihn ab und zu im IRC in channel #gentoo-laptop.

Aber auch /etc/wpa_supplicant und /etc/conf.d/net sind sehr gut kommentiert. DHCP sollte (muss) problemlos möglich sein. In meinem vorherigen Post war die statische Konfiguration nur als Beispiel gemeint.

----------

## NightDragon

D. h. wie geglaubt einfach die statischen Einträge, deines Beispiels durch die bekannten von DHCP ersetzen?

----------

## Sas

 *xmit wrote:*   

> wpa_supplicant bitte nicht in einen Runlevel aufnehmen, baselayout startet es automatisch.
> 
> modules=("!iwconfig") wird bei supplicants zwar in der Regel gebraucht, bei wpa_supplicant im besonderen aber nicht. /etc/conf.d/wireless wird ebenfalls nicht benötigt, diese Konfiguration steht dann in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf. 
> 
> Das Timeout hatte ich mit 1.11.8 leider auch. Das Skript Skript /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/wpa_supplicant löst hier das Problem, welches so oder ähnlich in 1.11.9 erscheinen wird:
> ...

 Hatte WPA nicht im runlevel, als ich deine Lösung ausprobiert habe. Ich denke schon, dass ich alles richtig gemacht habe  :Wink: 

Das mit dem !iwconfig war auch nur der Versuch, net.ath0 komplett aus den Wireless-Extensions rauszuhalten, da ich _bei diesem Versuch_ wpa_supplicant vorher schon ausgeführt hatte. Naja, bleibt im Endeffekt nur zu warten, bis WPA korrekt ins baselayout (wireless) integriert wurde. Macht mir persönlich aber auch nichts...

----------

## xmit

Baselayout 1.11.9 ist draussen und WPA funktioniert, d.h. das längliche Skript aus meinem vorherigen Post wird nicht mehr benötigt.  :Smile: 

NightDragon, läuft dein DHCP?

----------

